# Internet Explorer Automatisierung



## levtolstoi (23. Mrz 2016)

Hallo liebe Forumgemeinde,

möchte im sicheren Bereich (Intranet) Internet Explorer automatisieren: d.h. Aufruf der Loginseite und automatische Anmeldung. Es wäre am besten solche Möglichkeit, die am unabhängigsten ist: d.h. von der Internet Explorer Version. Bzw. am wenigsten Änderungen erfolgen, falls die Version sich ändert, wenn es nicht anders geht. Habe bis jetzt watij und Selenium ausprobiert, es klappt zwar, aber beide kommen nicht in Frage. Watij wird nicht weiter entwickelt, Selenium braucht bestimmte Internet Explorer Einstellungen. Was könnt Ihr mir empfehlen? Was auch wichtig ist, es sollten auch Beispiele vorhanden sein.

Vielen dank!


----------



## Dukel (23. Mrz 2016)

Was willst du wirklich automatisieren? Den IE oder die Webseite? Bei letzterem würde ich einfach HTTP Requests absetzen.


----------



## levtolstoi (23. Mrz 2016)

wie in der Überschrift steht, den Internet Explorer.


----------



## DrZoidberg (23. Mrz 2016)

Wie wäre es mit einem Proxy Server, der lokal läuft und die Anmeldung übernimmt. Der hier z.B.


----------



## levtolstoi (23. Mrz 2016)

ich würde sehr ungern irgendwas noch installieren (proxy): da hätte ich ein Problem z.B. mit den Admins möglicherweise. Watij macht das irgendwie ohne Proxy Server, aber wie gesagt, wird nicht weiter entwickelt..


----------



## DrZoidberg (23. Mrz 2016)

Und Watij muss man nicht installieren?


----------



## levtolstoi (23. Mrz 2016)

nein, das sind Bibliotheken, die binde ich einfach in mein java-Programm..


----------



## DrZoidberg (23. Mrz 2016)

Selbstgeschriebene Java Programme darfst Du also ausführen, aber keinen Proxy Server? Wie wäre es, wenn dein Java Programm die entsprechenden HTTP Requests sendet und lokal auf einem bestimmten Port lauscht? Und der IE verbindet sich dann halt mit deinem Programm.


----------



## Baldur (23. Mrz 2016)

levtolstoi hat gesagt.:


> Aufruf der Loginseite und automatische Anmeldung.


Hm, frage mich was du da genau automatisieren willst.
Automatischer Aufruf einer Loginseite: Lesezeichen bzw. Startseite einstellen, bzw. IE mit Kommandozeilenparameter für die gewünschte Webseite starten?
Automatischer Login: Ggf Passwortmanager, etc. Je nach Webseite kann man ja vielleicht auch Benutzername/Passwort oder ein Access-Token per URL als GET-Parameter übergeben.

Ansonsten wär vielleicht ein Browserplugin besser geeignet als ein externes Programm. Weiß nicht wie es bei IE ausschaut, vielleicht wäre ein Firefox oder Chrome mit einem selbstgeschriebenen Addon eine Alternative?


----------



## levtolstoi (24. Mrz 2016)

Die Ausgangsposition: es ist ein Java-Programm mit dem der Anwender und wo er sich schon angemeldet hat, arbeitet. Es gibt eine Möglichkeit für den Anwender durch den Buttonclick den Internet Explorer mit einer bestimmten URL aufzurufen und im anderen Programm weiterzuarbeiten. Vorher wäre gut eben dieses automatisches Anmelden, weil er ja schon angemeldet. Es soll eben diese doppelte Anmelden vermieden werden.


----------



## Baldur (24. Mrz 2016)

Ok, also sowohl das Java-Programm als auch die Webseite sind von dir erstellt?
Dann würd ich vielleicht wirklich in Betracht ziehen, den Browser einfach per Parameter mit einer bestimmten URL zu starten, und der URL dann einfach eine Session-ID oder Access-Token mit übergeben.


----------



## Dukel (24. Mrz 2016)

Kann die Webseite angepasst werden und dort ein Single Sign On implementiert werden?


----------



## levtolstoi (24. Mrz 2016)

> Kann die Webseite angepasst werden und dort ein Single Sign On implementiert werden?


Die Webseite ist nicht von mir erstellt worden und soll nicht verändert werden.


----------

